

Thank you all, today is my first anniversary at News.YC - edu

Today I read on my profile<p><pre><code>  user:	    edu
  created:  365 days ago
</code></pre>
A full year here! Mostly lurking, and seldom commenting and submitting news. One year and it is as good as ever.<p>I wanted to thank you all guys, and specially PG, for making news.YC possible and for keeping it up fresh, clean and smart.<p>Thank you very much!
======
mixmax
Congratulations :-)

Especially since it seems that your submissions are interesting and your
comments insightful.

Keep up the good work...

------
edw519
Thank YOU, edu, for helping to keep it "fresh, clean, and smart". (nice choice
of words)

